
FCC “consumer advisory” panel includes ALEC, big foe of municipal broadband - grawprog
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/04/fcc-consumer-advisory-panel-includes-alec-big-foe-of-municipal-broadband/
======
username223
For those who are unfamiliar with it, ALEC[1] writes far-right and corporate-
friendly laws, then tries to get state lawmakers to pass them. It's more or
less a lobbying tentacle of Koch Industries.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Legislative_Exchange_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Legislative_Exchange_Council)

